# Tune in...



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Just wanted to let my forum buddies know about my latest venture... I have a great opportunity to be the new host of bowcast. For those of you who don't know, bowcast is an internet podcast where we discuss archery, bowhunting and lots of technique as well as tech tips. There will be good interviews with some great guests.

So far I have sat in on one episode. I didn't really know what to expect, but it was fun. I will get the hang of things and this will be a VERY entertaining and informative show. It will also be unintentionally funny. I'm very excited about this and hope this can be something you all enjoy.

God bless your precious souls....

Brian

oh yeah, here is the link... http://www.bowcast.com/


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job. I just got done listening to it.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Can I have your autograph?


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

It's not really Youtube but I guess it's a start.


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

elk22hunter said:


> It's not really Youtube but I guess it's a start.


 :lol: o-||


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job, bri.

Now we work on a nick name......


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Good on you Brian! Your quick wits, humor, knowledge and archery skills will really add to the program. 
K


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Nice job, bri.
> 
> Now we work on a nick name......


How about just plain old "smartass"


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

My dad already gave me that nickname, it'd be confusing.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Flyin' Brian Robbins......the Elk Slayer!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I am partial to idiot with a bow.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

NHS said:


> I am partial to idiot with a bow.


Doesn't really rhyme very well. :roll:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Maybe idiot with a bow who is in the know.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

That has got to be the whitest Hip-Hop I have ever herd.


----------



## CP1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats Bri-guy. Only bad thing would be if they make you change whats in your quiver!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

I'd never heard of the show until yesterday. I listened to a couple of episodes. I wasn't too shabby at all.

As far as the nickname I like "Vanilla Archer"


----------

